# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Cisco

## LENTIWTF

Tung, a mundet dikush te me siguroj literatur, manuale, liber, liber per konfigurime apo apo qfar te mundet per CCNA, dhe CCNP, vetem ne gjuhen shqipe.

Ju pershendes Florenti.

----------


## The Pathfinder

Nuk ka tutoriale ne gjuhen shqipe per Cisco...

----------


## tositosi

a kish mujt dikush ne anglisht pra

----------


## Aldi1

ne anglisht i kam une ccna (icnd1, icnd2) dhe jane rreth 5gb, une nga www.torrentz.com e kam shkarkuar, nese nuk gjen zgjidhje flasim...

----------


## tositosi

Aldi1 a mundesh me na i than qat literature per Cisco. Vella

----------


## Aldi1

Ketu i ke dy libra tosi Libri 1 Libri2
Por personalisht te sugjeroj ndonje gje me te thjeshte e praktike...

----------


## tositosi

faleminderit edhe ndonje tjeter nese ka dikush

----------


## altin_lezhjani

ketu gjeni libra sa te doni per me shkarku:
http://www.flazx.us/subjects/9-Cisco
studim te mbare

----------


## Scardus

si kaloni ketu ke info basic te konfiguruar per switch dhe router cisco
http://www.ictedu.info/2&34&CISCO
klm

----------


## xubuntu

keshilloj edhe Packet Tracer

----------


## dardani8

Pershendetje

nese  dini ku mund  ta gjej  kete Liber  "ASA All in one" do ua  di per  ndere.

Flmn shume

----------

